# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Senasa levantó estado de cuarentena temporal en centros avícolas de Ica y Arequipa

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En base a informes técnicos elaborados por autoridades regionales del Senasa*  *Lima, jun. 21 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) dispuso hoy levantar el estado de cuarentena temporal que se dispuso para el predio Avícola San Fernandito, ubicado en la provincia de Chincha en Ica, y el predio Granja Avícola Mollendo, ubicado en la provincia de Islay en Arequipa.  
La Avícola San Fernandito es de propiedad de la empresa Agropecuaria Santa Lisset y el pasado 30 de abril del 2009 se declaró su cuarentena temporal en base a un informe elaborado por el Senasa. 
Sin embargo, un nuevo informe técnico, con fecha 03 de junio, elaborado por el Jefe del Area de Sanidad Animal de la Dirección Ejecutiva de Ica del Senasa recomendó el levantamiento de la cuarentena del predio avícola de la Agropecuaria Santa Lisset. 
Dicho informe cuenta con el visto bueno del Director General de la Oficina de Asesoría Jurídica y del Director de la Subdirección de Cuarentena Animal del Senasa. 
Mientras que el predio Granja Avícola Mollendo es de propiedad de la empresa Proavic y su declaratoria de cuarentena temporal fue aprobado el pasado 18 de abril de 2009. 
En este caso, el Jefe de Sanidad Animal de la Dirección Ejecutiva de Arequipa del Senasa elaboró un informe técnico, con fecha 25 de mayo, en el que se recomienda el levantamiento del estado de cuarentena del predio. 
En ambos casos, los profesionales del Senasa serán responsables de cumplir y hacer cumplir con el levantamiento del estado de cuarentena temporal en los centros avícolas, para cuyo dispondrán su conocimiento a las autoridades respectivas de todos los sectores involucrados.Temas similares: Senasa levantó prohibición a importación de bovinos y carnes, vísceras y menudencias de bovinos de Canadá Exportaciones avícolas podrían sumar US$ 12.2 millones este año Exportaciones avícolas podrían sumar US$ 12.2 millones este año Scotiabank plantea ejecutar programas de empleo temporal en zonas dedicadas a agroexportación MEF aprueba aumento temporal del drawback a 8%

----------

